# High dosage prop and Dbol (Anahexia)



## daf123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Age:22
Height:5'6
Weight:201 ibs
Training Experience: 5 years
Goals: Put on some good gains and serious LBM
AAS experience: 4 cycles

Cycle history.

Test E + Win 12 weeks
Test E + Tren Hex + dbol
Test prop+ primo + halo + win inject
sust+dbol+IGF-LR3


i using this logg too keep track of myself and the gains that i probably do during this cycle, im not a year around guy, in the off days i do HGH for 5iu ED starting 4 weeks before PCT in every cycle so far and it keeps the mass on me and making me feel "on" something still.. 
i will compete in Bodybuilding here in Europe in about 8-9 months so this is the bulk for mass before cutting cycle later on  

Strenght

Bench- 170kg, usually train with 6-8 at 140-145
Squat- 230kg, training at around 180-185 since my knees have started too pain im affraid off.
Deadlift- 200x5 i usally dont use deadlift as the main exercise for back since i have backproblems from birth.


this is me at my biggest at around 218 ibs i think at desent low bodyfat.

http://sv.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2e3wn86&s=8#.U5DjdygkQtU
http://sv.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10mnf3r&s=8#.U5DjlSgkQtU

the cycle will start in 5 days!

im sorry for my bad english not from the states 

cheers!


----------

